# where to buy online?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

looking for places that sell online. i know of 


shrimpfever.com

angelfins.ca


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

There is also MOPS - in Ancaster, Ontario. Very fast shipping. They have been around for years.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You can also try reefsuppiies.ca and BigShow.Frags..(in Ontario)…. they all do online sales


----------

